# External Wall Insulation



## buyingabroad (28 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

I would welcome some advice. We have interviewed a number of contractors for an external insulation project on our house. One offers a rockwool solution while the other offers a polystyrene solution. Both I'm told will achieve a u-value of 0.27.

Are there are obvious issues and benefits associated with either solution?

Thanks,

B.


----------



## gjjjohn (1 Oct 2009)

hi 
the main issue is cost mineral wool systems are approx 30/40 % more than eps systems 
having said that the mineral wool system is a better system ,it all come down to what you are lookig for andwhat you are prepared to pay
both systems have the same u value and can be finished to the same types  of finishs,
silicone renders traditional renders , brick slip renders etc
mineral wool systems offer a far better fire rating, are insect proof, and because of there type of base coat render offer more impact resistance
also if you are of a green frame of mind the mineral wool would come out a bit better than eps 
If it was my house and I could afford it I would chose mineral wool

There is one other choice ,one of the large companys the make these systems have brought ont a new ewis system useing natural cork as the insulation board , needless the green rating is A1    the cost is similar to minerial wool systems  and had much the same benefits as mineral wool
other than the fire rating class[ e for cork same as eps] gjjjohn


----------



## ccfc (1 Oct 2009)

what thickness of insulation are they offering to give you the 0.27


----------



## Sconhome (1 Oct 2009)

ccfc said:


> what thickness of insulation are they offering to give you the 0.27



Would depend on the make up of the wall. A single leaf construction eg hollow block would need thicker insulation than a cavity wall to achieve 0.27 or better.


----------



## buyingabroad (8 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I'm gone off the idea of external insulation. Am hearing too many stories of it discolouring. Aside from the cost, it is also more vulnerable to impact damage.

B.


----------



## onq (8 Nov 2009)

Easy to paint if required.
No more vulnerable than any wall surface that's rendered..
And since most of the solutions are covered with a mesh and rendered that's what you'll be getting.
You'll need specialist details at the sills and eaves together with the windows/ window returns if they open out.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## onekeano (15 Dec 2009)

Hi, I'm consindering going the exteernal insulation route. I'd appreiciate if anyone could give me a ball park figure I can expect per sq. meter?

Thanks
Roy


----------



## kellyj (15 Dec 2009)

Have any of ye applied for the HES grant for the work from SEI? If so have you any advice on the application procedure, in paritcular is it worth having the BER Assessment done up front, and again if so what is involved in getting it done?


----------



## Mebs (28 Dec 2009)

If we did an external insulation job on our house, could we claim a grant without doing supplementary work to the house also? e.g., a new boiler, etc?


----------



## serotoninsid (28 Dec 2009)

Mebs said:


> If we did an external insulation job on our house, could we claim a grant without doing supplementary work to the house also? e.g., a new boiler, etc?


 Yes, you can. All details on sei website.


----------



## onq (28 Dec 2009)

serotoninsid said:


> Yes, you can. All details on sei website.



Hey, that's news to me.

[not too well clued in on the grants end of things yet.]

Thanks.

ONQ.


----------



## Mebs (29 Dec 2009)

Thanks, ONQ. I had a look through your posts. Very helpful.


----------



## buyingabroad (29 Dec 2009)

Is there an external insulation solution for insulating chimneys where they form part of the external wall? Lots of cold air in the chimney!!


----------

